#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит по Основе СМС в Алма-Ате

## Евгений Грейт

Ретрит по Основе СМС в Алма-Ате

Всем привет!

В Алма-Ате есть небольшая группа людей, которые интересуются учением дзогчен и уже получали передачу гуру-йоги от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу, слушают трансляции. Они очень заинтересованы провести ретрит по практикам дзогчен. Поскольку этих людей совсем немного, для компенсации расходов они также организуют открытый курс по медитации, как я уже проводил в АА в апреле этого года. Ориентировочные даты моего приезда в АА 16-24 марта (на праздник весны и кучу выходных).

Если кто-то заинтересован в этом событии и имеет желание и возможности помочь с организацией, напишите мне и я сообщу контакты организатора. Если у кого-то есть контакты с вузами, которые могут быть заинтересованы в моих лекциях (востоковеды, религиоведы, психологи и т.д.), то это тоже может быть очень полезно.
Если кто-то знает практикующих или интересующихся в других странах СА: Узбекистане, Киргизии, Таджикистане, сообщите им, пожалуйста, о такой возможности.

Казахстан это первая страна средней Азии, куда спустя тысячу лет вновь начинает проникать учение. Алма-Ата находится по соседству с Киргизией и Таджикистаном, на чьей территории когда-то была страна Труша, где было распространено учение Ану-йоги. Поэтому я считаю, что очень важно укрепить те ростки интереса к учению, которые там уже есть.

Всех благ!
Игорь (igor.berkhin@gmail.com)

----------

